# sewing machine oil



## JustMean (May 4, 2009)

can it be use as a lubricant 
to use in your cube?
rather than silicone?


what are other liquids
aside from silicone
that when you apply it your cube
will turn smooth?

please help!


----------



## Rawn (May 4, 2009)

I tried it around a year ago on this cheap 2 dollar cube. It corrodes the plastic heaps.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 4, 2009)

JustMean said:


> can it be use as a lubricant
> to use in your cube?
> rather than silicone?


I use it for my DIY cubes and it works better than anything else I've tried (which includes silicone).


----------



## Ton (May 4, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> JustMean said:
> 
> 
> > can it be use as a lubricant
> ...



I would not use it
1) Oil is bad for some plastics 
2) Oil is bad for stickers , especially the paper based stickers
3) Oil is bad for the clue of the stickers, so you stickers will slide when used a lot
4) your hands will get slippery, I guess especially when the cube is at hand temperature


----------



## panyan (May 4, 2009)

Ton said:


> especially when the cube is at hand temperature



hmmmm? what do you mean?


----------



## Ton (May 4, 2009)

panyan said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > especially when the cube is at hand temperature
> ...



Oil based lubricant is temperature sensitive


----------



## Johannes91 (May 4, 2009)

Ton said:


> I would not use it
> 1) Oil is bad for some plastics


So don't use it for puzzles made of those plastics. I use type A DIYs, before that rubiks.com DIYs and 25th anniversary cubes and oil hasn't "killed" any of them.



Ton said:


> 2) Oil is bad for stickers , especially the paper based stickers
> 3) Oil is bad for the clue of the stickers, so you stickers will slide when used a lot
> 4) your hands will get slippery, I guess especially when the cube is at hand temperature


Don't lube the stickers. Put at most a few drops _inside_ the cube and make some turns and it won't come out. At least it doesn't for me.


----------



## goshypimple (May 4, 2009)

i dun agree
i used it on a dollar store cube and it turned 100x better.
wat brand of sewing machine oil did you use? i use singer oil


----------



## Stefan (May 4, 2009)

Rawn said:


> It corrodes the plastic heaps.





Johannes91 said:


> it works better than anything else I've tried





Ton said:


> I would not use it





goshypimple said:


> ii used it on a dollar store cube and it turned 100x better.


Sometimes we're a truly united bunch of people...


----------



## TomZ (May 4, 2009)

Ton said:


> 1) Oil is bad for some plastics
> 2) Oil is bad for stickers , especially the paper based stickers
> 3) Oil is bad for the clue of the stickers, so you stickers will slide when used a lot
> 4) your hands will get slippery, I guess especially when the cube is at hand temperature



Silicone Lubricant = Oil


----------



## Stefan (May 4, 2009)

TomZ said:


> Silicone Lubricant = Oil


I think that's wrong both ways.
Aren't there silicone lubricants that aren't oil?
Definitely there's oil that isn't silicone lubricant.


----------



## TomZ (May 4, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> TomZ said:
> 
> 
> > Silicone Lubricant = Oil
> ...



Obviously it's not right the oil -> silicone way, and there could be some silicone lubricants that aren't silicone oil but I'm pretty sure most are. The point of my message was to show that saying 'oils = bad for some plastics' isn't quite right as most of us use silicone oil on our cubes. Sewing machine oil might work. It's not possible to rule out oils altogether.


----------



## JLarsen (May 4, 2009)

Shock oil = silicone oil = amazing. Also I disagree that most people use silicone oil. The vast majority to my knowledge use CRC, Jigaloo, or another silicone spray lube.


----------



## panyan (May 4, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> another silicone spray lube.



how does silicone spray differ from oil apart from their states? (one is liquid, one is gaseous)


----------



## TomZ (May 5, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Shock oil = silicone oil = amazing. Also I disagree that most people use silicone oil. The vast majority to my knowledge use CRC, Jigaloo, or another silicone spray lube.



Food-Grade CRC contains over 60% petroleum oil. Using a spray lubricant doesn't mean you don't use oil.


----------



## Ton (May 5, 2009)

TomZ said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Oil is bad for some plastics
> ...



Duh I mean non carbon ( petrol) based oil, there is no (carbon based))oil in silicone oil ....it is just 100% silicone fluid


----------



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2009)

panyan said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > another silicone spray lube.
> ...



Silicone spray is a liquid until it dries. It is merely propelled by gases.



TomZ said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Shock oil = silicone oil = amazing. Also I disagree that most people use silicone oil. The vast majority to my knowledge use CRC, Jigaloo, or another silicone spray lube.
> ...



Thats Food-Grade CRC though, which is not available (or just EXTREMELY rare) in North America. CRC heavy duty does not contain oils, and it is probably the most used lubricant in the United States. I also believe Jigaloo, which is more populare among Canadians and the Northeast US does not contain Oils either. The same goes for most other generic silicone sprays found in North America.


----------



## Logan (May 8, 2009)

OK PEOPLE!!! *Silicone Spray/oil* is *not* a *LUBRICANT*!!! Think of thin layers of those silicone sleeve things that you put on things (ie: wii remote sleeve). What *silicone spray* does is it *coats* a *layer* of *silicone* on the *cube*. *Silicone* is *smoother* than *plastic*. *Silicone* makes it *better* because *silicone* rubs on *silicone* instead of *plastic* rubbing on *plastic*. A *lubricant *is something (usually liquid or liquidly solid) that helps *reduce *the *friction *by gooping it up. *Silicone dries!* So in conclusion, *SILICONE IS NOT A LUBRICANT!!!* That is why *I use it*.


**BOLD* print is used to show main points*


USE:


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 8, 2009)

@logan (didn't want to quote your whole message)


----------



## Ellis (May 9, 2009)

Logan said:


> What *silicone spray* does is it *coats* a *layer* of *silicone* on the *cube*. *Silicone* is *smoother* than *plastic*. *Silicone* makes it *better* because *silicone* rubs on *silicone* instead of *plastic* rubbing on *plastic*.


Which makes it a lubricant



Logan said:


> A *lubricant *is something (usually liquid or liquidly solid) that helps *reduce *the *friction *[...]


Stop there, no need to go on


----------



## holypasta (May 9, 2009)

no. absolutely not.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 9, 2009)

lollololol


----------



## transatlantic (Mar 5, 2015)

Logan said:


> OK PEOPLE!!! *Silicone Spray/oil* is *not* a *LUBRICANT*!!! Think of thin layers of those silicone sleeve things that you put on things (ie: wii remote sleeve). What *silicone spray* does is it *coats* a *layer* of *silicone* on the *cube*. *Silicone* is *smoother* than *plastic*. *Silicone* makes it *better* because *silicone* rubs on *silicone* instead of *plastic* rubbing on *plastic*. A *lubricant *is something (usually liquid or liquidly solid) that helps *reduce *the *friction *by gooping it up. *Silicone dries!* So in conclusion, *SILICONE IS NOT A LUBRICANT!!!* That is why *I use it*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this glues cube and burns the plastic i have no idea why people think this stuff works my sticker less aolong works way better dry. i really wish i didn't ruin my cube with this initially


----------



## MrMan (Mar 5, 2015)

And that is a 6 year useless bump !!


----------



## Catinaromine (Dec 28, 2015)

I uae only lubricant


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 28, 2015)

Pointless bump is pointless.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 28, 2015)

And that is a 1 year useless bump !!


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 28, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> And that is a 1 year useless bump !!



Following a 6 year useless bump lol


----------

